# Pictures Using My Facial Features



## KingdomBlade (Mar 21, 2011)

Basically, I made a few close-ups of my face and did some basic Photoshop stuff, and made these random things. I'm trying to improve upon my Photoshop work. And yes, these are me. Well, you don't really see much of me.












Comments?


----------



## Sterling (Mar 21, 2011)

First thing that came to mind on that second pic was, ang from Avatar: TLAB lol.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Mar 21, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> First thing that came to mind on that second pic was, ang from Avatar: TLAB lol.



Haha. That was the point. To make myself look like Aang. That was actually supposed to say "I'm the Avatar" but I couldn't find a place to put it in where it didn't look out of place.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 21, 2011)

i like the first. looks like a japanese horror movie. ju-on or the grudge was it?


----------



## Sterling (Mar 21, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Argentum Vir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I guess the art is a success. It get's the idea across.


----------



## amosmyn (Mar 22, 2011)

Looks like basic photoshop filtering to me. I used to fool around with that as a kid. Fun stuff.


----------

